

Crypto optimizations for Go blocked by licensing issues - raingrove
https://groups.google.com/forum/?nomobile=true#!topic/golang-codereviews/m5QTnSUZU6c

======
infogulch
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9567176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9567176)

